# home made range block targets



## mathewslx9 (Mar 17, 2009)

lets see some big block targets you made


----------



## GlennMac (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## Stormforce (Jul 28, 2009)

hey GlennMac, whats the stuff you used to layer that with and where can I get some?

Does the plastic melt onto the shafts, like rolled up cling wrap does?

Mathewslx9, 

I've got a carpet target made from some old Huega Carpet tiles, each carpet tile has a layer of dense hard rubber type foam fused to the underside, so when stacked upon each other, you have to treat it like a 3d target and lube up the arrows so they'll pull out easier. It is held together with some cheap "tie down" ratchet straps from a cheap auto supplies chain (Supercheap Auto).

Mick.


----------



## mathewslx9 (Mar 17, 2009)

i like your target whats it made of im going to make one


----------



## zippyz7 (Aug 5, 2010)

glenmac that's AWESOME looking. where did ya get the material?


----------



## Stormforce (Jul 28, 2009)

Thinking about that target, it looks like something we used to wrap furniture in when I was a house removalist, from memory it comes on a long roll and is about 2 or 3mm thick, sorta plastic, rolled foam type stuff, it's waterproof and fairly tough stuff, not easy to tear and very, very lightweight.

I wouldn't know where you could source it from other than getting it second hand, probably one of those "for industry use only" type things I guess.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

What about the pink foam that they use under floating laminate flooring? It comes on a roll.
Hutch


----------



## stepheng8 (Nov 2, 2010)

I have seen people make the same types of targets with carpet squares it works pretty good but awesome target


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

stepheng8 said:


> I have seen people make the same types of targets with carpet squares it works pretty good but awesome target


The non-abrasive carpet backers are what you would use. I used regular carpet. The result was bad! for my arrows. After 4 months of shooting, it sanded away the sides of my arrows and ruined them.

Hutch


----------



## GlennMac (Oct 21, 2006)

Stormforce said:


> Thinking about that target, it looks like something we used to wrap furniture in when I was a house removalist, from memory it comes on a long roll and is about 2 or 3mm thick, sorta plastic, rolled foam type stuff, it's waterproof and fairly tough stuff, not easy to tear and very, very lightweight.
> 
> I wouldn't know where you could source it from other than getting it second hand, probably one of those "for industry use only" type things I guess.


That sounds like the stuff. I get it from my brother who works in factory making aluminium windows, they use it to wrap stuff in for protection. It does not melt onto your shaft. It is very similar to the stuff used in the 'block' target.


----------



## Stormforce (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll have to search out for the stuff around town, I normally get my rolled up cling wrap from local transport companies and stuff it into an old wool bale for a target, but that stuff sounds better, and hopefully will still be free to get. I can get hold of a press, then use some transportation cling wrap to wrap it in leaving two ends open, rather than using the setup you have to clamp it down. That way it will be light and easily transportable, I reckon.


----------



## gurnzman30 (Dec 26, 2010)

that is one, if not the best homemade targets i have seen. good job


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

How about stacking and compressing the padding that gets laid under carpet?


----------



## jamerman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

here is a link to a pic of my range.......I have it set to shoot out to 80 yds. It has held up very well even with broadheads


----------



## jamerman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1233616 sorry guys here it is


----------



## loraxio (Nov 29, 2010)

Really nice GlennMac! I will be looking around for some of the material to make one like yours! Can't justify spending $80-100 on a target when there is plenty of crap out there waiting to be re-purposed!


----------



## edmondsmatt (Dec 17, 2010)

Could get kind of expensive, but this moving foam http://www.uhaul.com/MovingSupplies/Protective-stuff/Cushion-Foam?id=2336 would work.


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

we shoot at a cotton bale. we got 20 or more years ago and average 3 to 5 shooters for few months out the year and we are still shooting at the same areas. it never ruins!! if i could find some more cotton bails i would buy one for the camp. we only paid 80 bucks for it and it was around 4 foot wide by 6 foot tall. give or take some. but its my far the overall best target out there so if sonmeone has access to cotton im sure you could pack it together tight and make a target.. this thing is just packed tight and has metal strap holding it together. we built a ten roof over ours and like i said its been shot at for over 20 years.


----------



## YZ125MM700 (Dec 30, 2009)

wrong link, sorry


----------



## YZ125MM700 (Dec 30, 2009)

edmondsmatt said:


> Could get kind of expensive, but this moving foam http://www.uhaul.com/MovingSupplies/Protective-stuff/Cushion-Foam?id=2336 would work.


Here we go, This the same stuff that Glennmac's is made outta?


----------



## YZ125MM700 (Dec 30, 2009)

GlennMac said:


>


is that layers of polyurathane foam? anyone know what the original block is made of? Ive been un-able to find anything around town like it.


----------



## stinger9 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just did a quick search on the net. I think this sight has the material for making the target above.www.bubbleandfoampackaging.com Hope this helps.


----------



## Moosehnter123 (Dec 27, 2010)

You may also try Walmart and get some of their bundled, recycled cardboard. I personally have not tried Walmart, but another store that has the same size bundles just lets me have them. The bundles are about the size of a 1/4 ton hay bale. They only get $2-3 a bundle.


----------



## BAhuntinPa (Jan 12, 2011)

That target is awesome. I use green fiber and plkistic wrap on mine It works ok


----------



## JustinTH (Dec 20, 2010)

GlennMac said:


>




I notice that the arrows go pretty far in. can this be changed by amount of tension on the rods?


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

Well this is just my $.02. I have a 18"x18"x18" Block Fusion at home that I paid like maybe $100 for. I joined the Pro Staff for them and got a killer deal. By the time you buy the rolls of foam. 3/32"x18"x750' is still almost $75 a roll, then you have to make the target. I really like my 18" Block Fusion, I can shoot Field, Broadhead and Expandable at it. Very happy for the price I paid, oh and no work what so ever. I just grab the handle and out we go to shooting.


----------



## Da'rangedhunter (Sep 3, 2010)

Sorry Dan, but you just don't get it not all of us want to go buy everything. We take pride in the little projects that we do. We sometimes take ideas from products we see at the store and look for ways to improve them to our own personal use.


----------



## MISSOURIBOY (Aug 20, 2010)

Da'rangedhunter said:


> Sorry Dan, but you just don't get it not all of us want to go buy everything. We take pride in the little projects that we do. We sometimes take ideas from products we see at the store and look for ways to improve them to our own personal use.


Xactley :thumbs_up


----------



## idyll (Dec 14, 2010)

I've tried using the compressed foam type, both homemade and the local range has the same type. I found the arrows go in too far and that without arrow lube removal is difficult. I made this one with scrap plywood, free old clothes from the local thrift store, and 2" scrap foam to hold the clothes compressed (I stand on them while securing the foam with a couple thin wooden blocks on the side. I wasn't sure how deep to make the box so I started with 24". The one in the picture has about 12" of compressed cloth/clothing. I've been shooting 60# from 30' in my house. Even after repeated shots in the same hole the arrows never go in more than 8" or require more than a one or two finger pull. Cost: $0 + the cost of the paper targets! Labor: ~1/2 hour. 

I got the idea from someone here on AT though can't remember who. I'd like to give them credit for giving me the idea for a great homemade target block and for saving me $100. 

Cheers to all you DIY folks!


----------



## idyll (Dec 14, 2010)

Meant to include a picture but my computer is in the hospital and I can't figure out how to include a puc from my phone. PM me with your email and I'll send you some.


----------



## zara_puppy (Sep 10, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=935765

Here's one I made a while back. Still stopping arrows - I've not had to re-stack or anything. It's taken thousands of shots and is still hanging in there.


----------



## Tim Hall (Jan 20, 2011)

Here is a new experiment I am playing with for range bales. It is compressed straw in a poly sleeve. 1st experimental sets are going to a range tomorrow. We will see how they hold up.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

here you go here is some foam.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeCP58Chdng


----------



## hdsht16 (Sep 25, 2011)

I am a department manager at Michael's arts and crafts and they use this type of foam that OP used in their custom frames they get shipped in. They throw tons of it away a week. If you ask they frame shop nicely you'll have yourself a target!


----------

